# people can hear my headphones or speakers very clear, while my micraphone is far away



## super92 (Aug 2, 2008)

well that about it for example im with my headphones , so obviously the music i play on winamp should only be heard by me
but my friend that im speaking to through my micraphone can hear the music wery clear and he hardly hears me speaking


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Welcome to the site! Unfortunately, you posted your question in the wrong forum. This forum (Tech-Related News) is only for news articles. Please post your question in the forum for your particular operating system (Windows XP or Windows Vista, for example). Thanks!


----------

